# فتاة “مطروح” المسيحية أعلنت إسلامها وتزوجت من شاب مسلم.. ونحذر من المساس بها



## اوريجانوس المصري (28 أكتوبر 2012)

*بيان هام || الجبهة السلفية: فتاة “مطروح” المسيحية أعلنت إسلامها وتزوجت من شاب مسلم.. ونحذر من المساس بها


 الجبهة السلفية و المركز الوطني للدفاع عن الحريات يحذران من محاولات  العديد من المنظمات الحقوقية وهيئات المجتمع المدني الأخرى وآخرهم المجلس  القومى للمرأة إرجاع فتاة مرسى مطروح سارة إسحاق عبد الملك التي أعلنت  إسلامها وتزوجت من شاب مسلم ، وننوه أنه لا صحة لما يردده أهل الفتاة من  أنها في الثالثة عشرة أو في الرابعة عشرة من عمرها ، هي فتاة بالغة وتتحمل  الزواج بتبعاته ومسئولياته وأسلمت وتزوجت بكامل إرادتها ومحاولات الكنيسة  والمنظمات الحقوقية الضغط على وزارة الداخلية لإرجاع الفتاة مرفوضة شكلاً  وموضوعاً ، المركز يؤكد أن الفتاة لها كامل حريتها في أن تعلن إسلامها ولها  كامل حريتها في أن تتزوج مادامت قد بلغت وتتحمل تبعات ومسئوليات الزواج  وسوف نتصدى بشتى الطرق لكل المحاولات التي تجبرها وترغمها على ما هو ضد  حريتها ..

 خالد المصري عضو المكتب السياسي بالجبهة السلفية , أمين عام المركز الوطني للدفاع عن الحريات*


----------



## چاكس (28 أكتوبر 2012)

*أتمنى تكون سارة بخير 
و اتمنى لها التوفيق فى حياتها*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 أكتوبر 2012)

*البنت طالبه بمدرسة الضبعة الإعدادية بنات يبقى بالعقل كده عندها كام سنه !!!!!!!*


----------



## اليعازر (28 أكتوبر 2012)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *وننوه أنه لا صحة لما يردده أهل الفتاة من  أنها في الثالثة عشرة أو في الرابعة عشرة من عمرها ، هي فتاة بالغة وتتحمل  الزواج بتبعاته ومسئولياته وأسلمت *



لقد اغفلوا عن عمد ذكر سنّها، لأنهم ببساطة يعتبرون الفتاة بالغة عند اكتمال أنوثتها..ومن هنا قولهم : (هي فتاة بالغة وتتحمل الزواج ....)

ربنا موجود.

.


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 أكتوبر 2012)

*وساخة معتاده ....... دعوهم يكملون مكيالهم .....*


----------



## grges monir (28 أكتوبر 2012)

اشكال متخلفة ضالة
ترى فى هذا العمل  نصرة لدينهم


----------



## thebreak-up (28 أكتوبر 2012)

*من يسمعهم يقول عنهم حماة الحرية . وأين هى هذه الحرية عندما يطلبها غيرهم؟ 
ألا يشمئزون من انفسهم وما يفعلونه. لانه لا سلام في حياتهم، وأفعالهم تدل على ذلك. فلذلك يحاولون مهاجمة من لديهم السلام. وهم ابناء وبنات الله. *


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 أكتوبر 2012)

*حذرت الجبهة السلفية والمركز الوطنى للدفاع عن الحريات كلا من المنظمات الحقوقية وهيئات المجتمع المدنى الأخرى، وعلى رأسها المجلس القومى للمرأة، محاولات إرجاع فتاة مرسى مطروح سارة إسحاق عبد الملك التى أعلنت إسلامها وتزوجت من شاب مسلم.

وقالت الجبهة والمركز الوطنى للدفاع عن الحريات فى بيان مشترك اليوم الأحد: "ننوه أنه لا صحة لما يردده أهل الفتاة من أنها فى الثالثة عشرة أو فى الرابعة عشرة من عمرها"، مؤكدة أنها فتاة بالغة وتتحمل الزواج بتبعاته ومسئولياته وأسلمت وتزوجت بكامل إرادتها.

وأضافا : "محاولات الكنيسة والمنظمات الحقوقية الضغط على وزارة الداخلية لإرجاع الفتاة مرفوضة شكلاً وموضوعاً، مؤكدين أن الفتاة لها كامل حريتها فى أن تعلن إسلامها ولها كامل حريتها فى أن تتزوج مادامت قد بلغت وتتحمل تبعات ومسئوليات الزواج وسوف نتصدى بشتى الطرق لكل المحاولات التى تجبرها وترغمها على ما هو ضد حريتها.

وكان المجلس القومى للمرأة طالب وزارة الداخلية والجهات المعنية بمحافظة مرسى مطروح، بسرعة اتخاذ الإجراءات اللازمة لإعادة الطفلة "سارة إسحاق عبد الملك"، 13 عاماً، والطالبة بمدرسة الضبعة الإعدادية بنات إلى أهلها، بعد اختطافها منذ 30 سبتمبر الماضى أثناء ذهابها للمدرسة، وذلك بناءً على الشكوى التى تقدم بها والد الطفلة للمجلس.

وأشار المجلس، إلى أن والد الطفلة تقدم بشكوى للمجلس، أوضح خلالها أن الطفلة تعرضت للخطف على يد شاب مسلم وقام بالزواج من الطفلة، وقد حرر والد الطفلة محضراً رقم 904 بتاريخ 30/9/2012 بقسم شرطة الضبعة، موجهاً الاتهام لهذا الشخص، مطالبا المجلس بالتدخل وإعادة طفلته إليه، معلنا رفضه وإدانته لمسألة زواج الأطفال القصر، خاصة أن القانون يجرم هذا الفعل ويعاقب من يقوم بارتكابه

اتفرجوا على التعليقات
http://www1.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=829266&SecID=65&IssueID=0#.UI0vOPq-cJo.twitter*


----------



## marcelino (28 أكتوبر 2012)

********​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (28 أكتوبر 2012)

بلد اصبح فوضى ولا نعرف مين رئيس هذه البلد الاخوان ام السلفيون ام الجماعة الاسلامية ام غيرهم شىء يجنن


----------



## man4truth (28 أكتوبر 2012)

*فعلا دين خسيس لا يصنع المكاسب الا بالتاثير على الأعضاء التناسليه للفتيات*


----------



## jajageorge (28 أكتوبر 2012)

أصدرت الجبهة السلفية والمركز الوطني للدفاع عن الحريات بياناً حذرا فيه مما قالا إنها "محاولات العديد من المنظمات الحقوقية وهيئات المجتمع المدني الأخرى، وآخرهم المجلس القومي للمرأة، إرجاع فتاة مرسى مطروح، سارة إسحاق عبد الملك، التي أعلنت إسلامها وتزوجت من شاب مسلم."

وأضاف البيان أنه "لا صحة لما يردده أهل الفتاة من أنها في الثالثة عشرة أو في الرابعة عشرة من عمرها،" مضيفاً أن سارة "فتاة بالغة وتتحمل الزواج بتبعاته ومسؤولياته وأسلمت وتزوجت بكامل إرادتها" واعتبر أن "محاولات الكنيسة والمنظمات الحقوقية الضغط على وزارة الداخلية لإرجاع الفتاة مرفوضة شكلاً وموضوعاً."

وتعهد البيان الذي يحمل توقيع خالد المصري، عضو المكتب السياسي بالجبهة السلفية وأمين عام المركز الوطني للدفاع عن الحريات بـ"التصدي بشتى الطرق لكل المحاولات التي تجبرها وترغمها على ما هو ضد حريتها."

وتعيد هذه القضية إلى الأذهان الصراع الذي يدور منذ سنوات فتيات بدلن دينهن، مثل كاميليا شحاتة، التي فرت من زوجها بعد خلافات عائلية، وانتشرت شائعات بإشهار إسلامها واحتجازها بالكنيسة، ما جعل تنظيم القاعدة في العراق، يهدد بمهاجمة الكنائس المصرية للإفراج عن ما وصفه بـ"احتجاز الكنيسة لنساء مسلمات،" خاصة بعد اختفاء وفاء قسطنطين منذ عام 2004، والتي انتشرت شائعات أيضا بإسلامها واحتجازها داخل الكنيسة.


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (28 أكتوبر 2012)

*13 سنة يعنى اكبر من 9 سنين 

مش فاهمة المسيحيين و منظمات الحقوق معترضين على ايه بس !

دة احنا شعب غريب

ربنا مع البنت بقا و يحميها *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 أكتوبر 2012)

*ماذا يقول الآسلام فى زواج النساء ؟؟؟*

*لا تُنكحُ امرأةٌ بغيرِ أمرِ وليِّها ، فإنْ نكَحت فنِكاحُها باطلٌ ثلاثَ مراتٍ ، فإنْ أصابها فلها مهرُ مثلِها بما أصاب منها ، فإنِ اشْتجَروا فالسلطانُ وليُّ مَن لا وليَّ له*
*الراوي **/** عائشة المحدث: يحيى بن معين - المصدر: السنن الكبرى للبيهقي - الصفحة أو الرقم: 7/105*
*خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح*

*طيب دى المرأة ...تفتكروا بقى بنت فى السن دة يبقى اية حكمها ؟*


----------



## jajageorge (28 أكتوبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ماذا يقول الآسلام فى زواج النساء ؟؟؟*
> 
> *لا تُنكحُ امرأةٌ بغيرِ أمرِ وليِّها ، فإنْ نكَحت فنِكاحُها باطلٌ ثلاثَ مراتٍ ، فإنْ أصابها فلها مهرُ مثلِها بما أصاب منها ، فإنِ اشْتجَروا فالسلطانُ وليُّ مَن لا وليَّ له*
> *الراوي **/** عائشة المحدث: يحيى بن معين - المصدر: السنن الكبرى للبيهقي - الصفحة أو الرقم: 7/105*
> ...



لا ينطبق على مثل هذه الفتاة لان وليها كافر!(احنا فى مصر )


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 أكتوبر 2012)

jajageorge قال:


> لا ينطبق على مثل هذه الفتاة لان وليها كافر!(احنا فى مصر )


*تفتكر ؟*
*بس دة بيقول المرأة ولم يستثن !!!*
*يعنى كان قال المرأة المسلمة ..*
*يؤيده ابن الخطاب فى حديث صحيح *

*كان عمر بن الخطاب يقول : لا تنكح المرأة إلا بإذن وليها ، أو ذي الرأي من أهلها ، أو السلطان *
*الراوي: سعيد بن المسيب المحدث: الإمام الشافعي - المصدر: الأم - الصفحة أو الرقم: 8/610*
*خلاصة حكم المحدث: ثابت*


----------



## Senamor (28 أكتوبر 2012)

*الله يحفظ مصر من شر الفتن الطائفية *


----------



## marcelino (28 أكتوبر 2012)

كنت مستنى حاجه مفيده .. بس جيت على الفاضى انا​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 أكتوبر 2012)

ربنا وحده يقدر يتصرف مع أشكالكم الوضيعة


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 أكتوبر 2012)

*كتبت - عزة جرجس :

أدانت رابطة ''ضحايا الاختطاف والاختفاء القسري'' البيان الصادر عن الجبهة السلفية عن طفلة مطروح، سارة اسحاق عبد الملك، التي اختفت في 30 سبتمبر الماضي، ووصفته بـ''الغير مسئول''.

وانتقدت الرابطة في بيان صادر عنها مساء الأحد، تصريحات خالد المصري، القيادي بالجبهة بشأن الفتاة القبطية القاصر، مؤكدة :'' الفتاة تبلغ من العمر 13 عاما وتم تزويجها من شاب مسلم رُغما عنها بعد خطفها، وتصريحات الجبهة السلفية برهان على مدى تردي أوضاع حقوق الطفل فى مصر، وسعي بعض الجهات لنشر الفتنة بين عنصري الأمة ، من خلال أفعال مُجرمة قانوناً وتُشكل انتهاكات صارخة ضد حقوق الطفل والمرأة والإنسان المصري بشكل عام- وفقا للرابطة.

وقالت  الرابطة:'' إن إصرار الجبهة السلفية والمتحدث باسمها على الادعاء بأن الفتاة قد أشهرت إسلامها وتزوجت من مسلم، فيه تبجح وتحدٍ للقانون، باعتبار أن احتجاز طفلة قاصر دون موافقة ولى أمرها يُشكل جريمة جنائية فضلاً عن انتهاك حرمة جسدها الذى يُعد جريمة أخرى ضد الإنسانية وضد القيم الأخلاقية ''.

وأكدت الرابطة أنها تتمسك مع كل الشرفاء بحق الفتاة فى الرجوع لأحضان أسرتها ، وبعدم قانونية احتجازها وتتعهد بملاحقة محتجزيها قانونيا، مؤكدة :'' لو اضطرنا الأمر لرفع قضية الفتاة أمام الجهات الحقوقية الدولية المسئولة عن حماية حقوق الطفل''.

وفي سياق آخر أرسلت الرابطة رسالة إلى وزير الداخلية اللواء أحمد جمال الدين، مطالبة أياه بالقبض على مختطف سارة، مضيفة في رسالتها :''  لماذا إلى الآن لم يتم إلقاء القبض على المتهم بخطف سارة وهو معلوم للجهات الأمنية، ويدعى محمود أبو زيد عبد الجواد ما هو موقف الدولة من بيان الجبهة السلفية التي تريد حرق الوطن ''.

يذكر أن الجبهة السلفية كانت قد أصدرت بيان اليوم رفضت فيه تسليم الفتاة لأسرتها منوهة:'' لا صحة لما يردده أهل الفتاة من أنها فى الثالثة عشرة أو فى الرابعة عشرة من عمرها، هي فتاة بالغة وتتحمل الزواج بتبعاته ومسئولياته وأسلمت وتزوجت بكامل إرادتها''.

وكان المجلس القومي للمرأة قد طالب وزارة الداخلية  في بيان له، بسرعة اتخاذ الإجراءات اللازمة لإعادة الطفلة ''سارة إسحاق عبد الملك''، 13 عاماً، والطالبة بمدرسة الضبعة الإعدادية بنات بمحافظة مرسى مطروح إلى أهلها، بعد اختطافها في 30 سبتمبر الماضي أثناء ذهابها للمدرسة.*









​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 أكتوبر 2012)

*يانهار ابوكم أسود*
*مش كذابين وبس ؟ ...لأ دى جريمة جنائية - *
*فين ابوها مش عمل محضر لية ؟*
*ومين المأذون اللى جوزهم أصلاً ...دة يتحبس ؟*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (29 أكتوبر 2012)

*فين الدولة؟!!!*


----------



## حمورابي (29 أكتوبر 2012)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *
> 
> الجبهة السلفية و المركز الوطني للدفاع عن الحريات
> خالد المصري عضو المكتب السياسي بالجبهة السلفية , أمين عام المركز الوطني للدفاع عن الحريات*



*عاش من شافك حبيبي او سمع عنك خبر 
حريات كيف يضحكون على انفسهم قبل ان يضحكوا على الناس *


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 أكتوبر 2012)

يعينى يا بنتى عليكى 

صغيرة على الهم دا

ربنا يمد يده و ينقذك

حسيتك بنتى .............مش عارفة ليه 

ديه ملاك ...............كسروها منهم لربنا


----------



## bashaeran (30 أكتوبر 2012)

للاسف رغم المأساة انا اشفق على الاهل


----------



## Critic (30 أكتوبر 2012)

بلد مقرفة وعالم مقرفة !
مش عارف امتى هينتهى مسلسل الاشمئزاز ده !


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 أكتوبر 2012)

ربنا يرحمها و يعينها-- و يعين اهلها--
  13 سنه !!
 إعداديه!!
 يا رب المجد إتصرف-- انجد هذه الطفله--

 يا ريت بقى يسمحوا بالسواقه للاطفال البنات -- يعنى من سن 9 سنين كدا يا ريت يبقى يصرح لهم بإخراج بطاقه و رخصه قياده-- اصلهم خلاص باقو ا سيدات بالغات يقدرو يقوموا  بمسئوليات الزوجات و تحمل اعباء المنزل و الزواج!! مش هيقدروا يسوقوا!!

 احب اتفرج على رد الفعل  لو الادوار تبدلت-- كنا هنشوف حرق و قتلو تكفير و مليونيات و إرهاب و تبول و قرف!

 رحمتك يا رب-


----------



## النهيسى (30 أكتوبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *البنت طالبه بمدرسة الضبعة الإعدادية بنات يبقى بالعقل كده عندها كام سنه !!!!!!!*



متفرقش معاهم


----------



## jajageorge (30 أكتوبر 2012)

الجبهة السلفية لخطف البنات : سارة عبد الملاك راشدة


----------



## jajageorge (30 أكتوبر 2012)

jajageorge قال:


> الجبهة السلفية لخطف البنات : سارة عبد الملاك راشدة



وجاء في بيان الجبهة السلفية لخطف البنات مايلي : 


لا يمكن لكيان كبير مثل الجبهة السلفية لما لها من قاعدة شعبية واسعة وتوجه إسلامي ووطني خالص أن تتصدى لقضية يُخالف فيها القانون أو تعرضها للمساءلة القانونية، كما لا يمكن لمنظمة حقوقية معروفة تدافع عن الحريات وحقوق الإنسان وسبق وأن تصدت لعشرات القضايا في هذا المضمار أن تسبب في فتنة طائفية بين المسلمين والنصارى ونحن أول من يتصدى لوأد الفتن في البلاد وحينما ت 
صدينا لقضية فتاة مرسى مطروح سارة إسحق عبد الملك فإننا تصدينا لها من منطلق إنساني وحقوقي بحت فقد نما إلى علمنا الآتي :

1 - أن سارة ليست مخطوفة كما تدعي الكنيسة وكما يدعي بعض الناشطين الأقباط ، وأن هذه ليست المرة الأولى التي تترك فيه الفتاة بيت أهلها فقد سبق وهربت من بيت أهلها . 

2 - أن سارة أعلنت إسلامها وأهلها يعلمون أنها أعلنت إسلامها والكنيسة تعلم أنها أعلنت إسلامها . 

3 - أن والد الفتاة قد أقام عزاء لها في الكنيسة وقد اعتبرها ماتت بعد أن عرف بإسلامها ، ولم يتم فتح الموضوع لوسائل الاعلام وإثارته إلا من خلال بعض القيادات الكنسية وبعض المنظمات الحقوقية المعروف انتماءها والذين ادعوا خطفها وطالبوا وزارة الداخلية بالبحث عنها والقبض على الخاطفين . 

4 - ان الجبهة السلفية والمركز الوطني للدفاع عن الحريات يعلمان أن الفتاة ليست قاصر ولو كنا نعلم أنها طفلة قاصر ومخطوفة فنحن أول من يبحث عنها ويسلمها لأهلها عن طيب خاطر . 

وأخيراً نؤكد أننا نقف دائماً وأبداً في صف الشرعية والقانون ولا يمكن لنا من مخالفتهما بأي حال من الأحوال وتصدينا لهذه القضية من منطلق حقوقي إنساني بحت ونرفض كل المحاولات الأخرى التي تريد تحويله لبعد طائفي .. 

خالد المصري 

عضو المكتب السياسي بالجبهة السلفية 

أمين عام المركز الوطني للدفاع عن الحريات 


للتواصل الإعلامي 

د.خالد سعيد 
المتحدث باسم الجبهة السلفية



البشاير


----------



## jajageorge (30 أكتوبر 2012)

المرصد الإسلامى يطالب الداخلية بتوفير الحماية لفتاة الضبعة.. ويؤكد: احتجاز سارة فى دور الرعاية أو القبض عليها خرق للقانون.. ويحذر: سنقوم بمقاضاة المجلس القومى للمرأة أمام المحاكم لتأجيج الفتن الطائفية

طالب المرصد الإسلامى لمقاومة التنصير، وزارة الداخلية بحماية وتوفير الأمن لسارة إسحاق فتاة الضبعة، وحمل المرصد، مسئولية سلامتها البدنية والنفسية والاجتماعية للمجتمع كله، ممثلا فى وزارة الداخلية ووزير الداخلية بصفة شخصية. 

وحذر المرصد الإسلامى لمقاومة التنصير، فى بيان رسمى له مساء اليوم، الثلاثاء، من إلقاء القبض على سارة إسحاق فتاة الضبعة أو احتجازها فى أى جهة كانت، مؤكدة أن احتجازها فى دور الرعاية خرق لصحيح القانون وتعد على الحرية الشخصية والإنسانية، مشددة أن تسليم الفتاة إلى الكنيسة يعد تقويض لكيان الدولة إذ إنه تسليم لجهة غير ذات اختصاص، وعودة للممارسات القميئة التى كان يسلكها الأمن فى السابق، وهو ما أدى لاشتعال الفتن الطائفية فى العهد البائد. 

وقال المرصد: "نهيب بوزارة الداخلية بعدم التعرض لسارة إسحاق حتى لا تنبش ماضيا بغيضا نسعى جميعا لنسيانه، وألا تكون كالدبة، التى قتلت صاحبها فتهدد أمن الوطن من حيث أرادت تأمينه، وأما تسليمها لأبيها يعنى تعرضها للموت المحقق، إذ إنهم تلقوا فيها العزاء، وهم لا يسعون لعودتها إلا تحقيقا لغرضهم بالتخلص منها، وهو الأمر الذى تؤكده تصريحات الأنبا مكاريوس الأسقف العام بالمنيا، الذى اعترف بأن الأهل يقومون بقتل أبنائهم الذين يسلمون"، على حد قول البيان. 

وأكد المرصد الإسلامى لمقاومة التنصير، أن سارة مارست حقها الإنسانى، الذى يكفله لها الإسلام والقانون والأعراف والمواثيق الدولية فى الاختيار الحر لعقيدتها، وهو الأمر الذى لا يحق لأحد أن يقف فى وجهه وإلا اعتبر مجرمًا، لافتاً إلى أن لائحة نظام العمل بلجان الإشهار تؤيد صحة إسلام سارة، وذلك طبقًا للقرار رقم 394 الصادر عن مشيخة الأزهر فى سنة 2005م، وهو القرار الخاص بتشكيل لجان الفتوى وإشهار الإسلام وتنظيم العمل فيها، ووفقا للمادة 24 منه بند أحكام عامة.. وكذا فتوى شيخ الأزهر السابق الشيخ عبد المجيد سليم، وهو ما جرى العمل عليه فى دار الإفتاء فيما بعد، وهو ما قال به مستشار السابق لشيخ الأزهر الحالى. 

وطالب المرصد الإسلامى لمقاومة التنصير، المجلس القومى للمرأة بأن يكف عن التدخل فى الحرية الشخصية تحت دعاوى كذابة وأباطيل واهية، قائلاً: "فنحن لم نعهد منهم نصرة حق أو الوقوف إلى جوار مظلوم.. وإلا فليخبرونا عن مساعيهم فى ذلك الاتجاه، فنحن لم نسمع لهم بعمل قبل هذا إلا فى قضية الختان، حتى صار يسمى تندرا بـ( مجلس الختان)"، مؤكداً أنه سيقوم بمقاضاة المجلس القومى للمرأة أمام المحاكم باعتبارهم يقومون بجرائم ضد حقوق الإنسان، والسعى لتأجيج نيران الفتن الطائفية، وتهديد أمن الوطن. 

اليوم السابع


----------



## The Coptic Legend (30 أكتوبر 2012)

> مؤكداً أنه سيقوم بمقاضاة  المجلس القومى للمرأة أمام المحاكم باعتبارهم يقومون بجرائم ضد حقوق  الإنسان، والسعى لتأجيج نيران الفتن الطائفية، وتهديد أمن الوطن.


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +ماريا+ (30 أكتوبر 2012)

ربنا يرحمنا


----------



## چاكس (30 أكتوبر 2012)

*مصر: صراع طائفي بقرية وملف جديد لمسيحية متحولة*

*






القاهرة، مصر (CNN) -- عاد التوتر الديني إلى الشارع المصري من جديد، بعد صدامات وقعت في قرية "عزبة ماركو" التي طالب الأقباط فيها بإصدار قرار جمهوري يتيح لهم الصلاة فيها بعد مواجهات بينهم وبين المسلمين بالمنطقة، بينما أصدرت الجبهة السلفية بياناً حذرت فيه من إعادة فتاة إلى المسيحية بعدما أشهرت إسلامها، في تطور يذكر بحوادث خطيرة سابقة.

فبالنسبة لقرية "عزبة ماركو" طالب القس شاروبيم راعي كنيسة "عزبة ماركو" بمركز الفشن بصدور قرار جمهوري من الرئيس محمد مرسي يؤكد أنه يحق لمسيحيي القرى والعزب المجاورة الصلاة فيها وفي غيرها من الكنائس المنتشرة بالقرى، "منعا لاعتراضات المتشددين من المسلمين على ذلك"

واتهم شاروبيم مجموعة من المتشددين بالعزبة وبعض القرى المجاورة بـ"منع المسيحيين من مغادرة الكنيسة بعد أدائهم الصلاة الأحد والاعتداء عليهم وعلى بعض الموجودين بمنازل القرية بالأيدي والحجارة والأسلحة البيضاء، ما تسبب في إصابة 5 من بينهم فتاة،" وفقاً لما نقله عنه موقع "أخبار مصر" الحكومي.

وأضاف القس أن قوات الأمن فرضت سياجا أمنيا حول القرية وتمركزت أعداد كبيرة من أفرادها أمام الكنيسة وطاردت مجموعة من الشباب المتشددين.

كانت "عزبة ماركو" الواقعة جنوب بني سويف قد شهدت الأحد  مشاجرة بين مسلمين ومسحيين بسبب قيام أهالي "عزبة راجي" المجاورة بأداء الصلاة في كنيسة "عزبة ماركو" ومخالفتهم لشروط "تنظيم أوقات الصلوات وأعداد المصلين وسيارات نقل الركاب التي تتسبب في منع المرور بالشارع الضيق الذي تقع به الكنيسة، ما أغضب عددا من أبناء القرية من المسلمين الذين رأوا في ما حدث استفزازا لهم أيام عيد الأضحى."

كانت مشكلة قد بدت بوادرها في شهر رمضان الماضي، بسبب اتهام عدد من السلفيين للمسيحيين برفع أصوات مكبر الصوت الداخلي بأصوات الصلوات والترانيم وزيادة عدد المسيحيين القادمين من القرى المجاورة لأداء الصلوات وشغلهم الطريق وتعطيلهم السير أمام الكنيسة التي تتبعها أكثر من أربع قرى.

وفي سياق منفصل، أصدرت الجبهة السلفية والمركز الوطني للدفاع عن الحريات بياناً حذرا فيه مما قالا إنها "محاولات العديد من المنظمات الحقوقية وهيئات المجتمع المدني الأخرى، وآخرهم المجلس القومي للمرأة، إرجاع فتاة مرسى مطروح، سارة إسحاق عبد الملك، التي أعلنت إسلامها وتزوجت من شاب مسلم."

وأضاف البيان أنه "لا صحة لما يردده أهل الفتاة من أنها في الثالثة عشرة أو في الرابعة عشرة من عمرها،" مضيفاً أن سارة "فتاة بالغة وتتحمل الزواج بتبعاته ومسؤولياته وأسلمت وتزوجت بكامل إرادتها" واعتبر أن "محاولات الكنيسة والمنظمات الحقوقية الضغط على وزارة الداخلية لإرجاع الفتاة مرفوضة شكلاً وموضوعاً."

وتعهد البيان الذي يحمل توقيع خالد المصري، عضو المكتب السياسي بالجبهة السلفية وأمين عام المركز الوطني للدفاع عن الحريات بـ"التصدي بشتى الطرق لكل المحاولات التي تجبرها وترغمها على ما هو ضد حريتها."

وتعيد هذه القضية إلى الأذهان الصراع الذي يدور منذ سنوات فتيات بدلن دينهن، مثل كاميليا شحاتة، التي فرت من زوجها بعد خلافات عائلية، وانتشرت شائعات بإشهار إسلامها واحتجازها بالكنيسة، ما جعل تنظيم القاعدة في العراق، يهدد بمهاجمة الكنائس المصرية للإفراج عن ما وصفه بـ"احتجاز الكنيسة لنساء مسلمات،" خاصة بعد اختفاء وفاء قسطنطين منذ عام 2004، والتي انتشرت شائعات أيضا بإسلامها واحتجازها داخل الكنيسة.
*


----------



## BITAR (30 أكتوبر 2012)

*فضيحه اسلاميه بكل المقاييس*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (31 أكتوبر 2012)

لا تعليق


----------



## jajageorge (31 أكتوبر 2012)

اميره السيد 


قال اسحاق عبدالملك والده الطفلة ساره التى أعلن أنها اختفت من أمام مدرسة الضبعة الإعدادية وأعلنت الجبهه السلفية أمس عبر موقعها على الفيس بوك بأنها قد أشهرت اسلامها وتزوجت من مسلم بكامل ارادتها أنا أريد ابنتى فى حضنى فى اى وضع حتى لو تزوجت وحتى لوكانت حامل .


وأضاف عماد مرقص "خال الفتاه" للإعلامى وائل الإبراشى خلال مداخلة هاتفيه له على برنامج "العاشرة مساء"أن النيابة ووزارة الداخلية اليوم لم يتوصلا للشخص الذى ادعى زواجه من نجلته ساره حيث قام بتغيير رقم هاتفه ومازالت التحقيقات مستمرة


وأشار لأن بيان الجبهه السلفيه الذى أوضح أنهم لن يسلموا ال فتاة لأنها بالغة وأشهرت اسلامها بكامل اردتها يعتبره بمثابة تهديد .


كما أوضح المستشار نجيب جبرائيل المحامى ورئيس الإتحاد المصرى لحقوق الإنسان خلال مداخلة هاتفيه على برنامج "90دقيقة "على قناة المحور بأن لديه مستندات تثبت أن ال فتاة سارة اسحاق قاصر وأنه ربما تم اجبارها على الزواج .







الفجر


----------



## jajageorge (31 أكتوبر 2012)

أحمد سباق وجهت الجبهة السلفية، تحذيرا إلى الكنيسة المصرية، من محاولة تدويل قضية سارة، فتاة مطروح، التي تقول الجبهة إنها أشهرت إسلامها، مؤكدة رفضها وصف القضية بأنها «اضطهاد للأقباط»، أو محاولة استغلالها كورقة ضغط من جانب الكنيسة للحصول على مكاسب سياسية، بحسب تصريحات لعضو المكتب السياسي للجبهة السلفية، وأمين عام المركز الوطني للدفاع عن الحريات، خالد المصري، الذي قال "إذا علمت منظمات حقوق الإنسان بالقضية، ستقف بجوارنا، لأن القانون معنا". وأكد المصري، أن "الفتاة تبلغ من العمر 16 عاما، وليس 13 عاما كما قالت بعض المنظمات القبطية، وهي ليست مخطوفة كما تدعي الكنيسة والناشطون الأقباط"، وأشار إلى أن والد الفتاة أقام عزاء لها في الكنيسة، معتبرا أنها ماتت، بعدما علم بإشهار إسلامها". وقال المصري "لم تتم إثارة الأمر في وسائل الإعلام، إلا من خلال قيادات كنسية ومنظمات حقوقية، ادعت أن الفتاة تعرضت للخطف، وطالبت الداخلية بالبحث عنها، والقبض على الخاطفين، ووزارة الداخلية تعلم جيدا أن الفتاة أسلمت، ولو لم تكن تعلم ذلك، فهل هي عاجزة عن إحضار الفتاة طوال شهرين كاملين". ومن جهته، قال القائم مقام البطريرك، الأنبا باخوميوس، خلال لقائه مع برنامج «في النور» على قناة «سي تي في» المسيحية، إن "الكنيسة لن تخضع لتهديدات السلفيين في قضية الفتاة المختطفة"، متسائلا "هل القانون يسمح لطفلة عمرها 15 سنة بالزواج؟، وهل تم أخذ رأى أهل الفتاة قبل الزواج، بحكم أنها قاصر؟، وهل أخذت الفتاة جلسات النصح والإرشاد؟". ووصف الأنبا باخوميوس، بيان الجبهة السلفية بشأن القضية، بأنه لا يتفق مع روح المواطنة، لكننا لن نسكت أمام بيانات التهديد التي تخرج منها، ولا يمكن لكيان كبير مثل الجبهة السلفية، بما لها من قاعدة شعبية واسعة، وتوجه إسلامي ووطني خالص، أن تتصدى لقضية مخالفة للقانون، أو يعرضها للمساءلة القانونية". كان والدة الطفلة سارة إسحاق عبد الملك، تقدم ببلاغ إلي قسم شرطة الضبعة بمحافظة مرسى مطروح، نهاية الشهر الماضي، يفيد بتغيب ابنته عن المنزل، بعد خروجها من مدرسة الضبعة الإعدادية، دون أن يتهم أحدا وقتها بالتسبب في تغيبها، كما نفى وجود أي عداءات بينه وبين أحد، وجاءت التحريات لتكشف أن الفتاة تزوجت من شاب سلفي بعد هرويها معه إلى مكان غير معلوم.


----------



## jajageorge (31 أكتوبر 2012)

قال نائب الأنبا باخوميوس في مطروح الراهب القس بيجيمي الأنبا بولا، راعي كنيسة الشهيدين، إن الأقباط ينتظرون رد الجهات الرسمية المختصة بشأن (فتاة مطروح سارة إسحاق عبد الملك).

ووفقا لما قاله القس بيجيمي - في تصريح له اليوم الثلاثاء- إن والد الفتاة إسحاق عبد الملك نخلة (54 سنة) يعمل موجه تربية مسيحية بإدارة الضبعة التعليمية وأن علاقاته بجيرانه وأهل الضبعة طيبة ويقيم بالعزبة القبلية بمدينة الضبعة منذ 45 عاما. 

أوضح أن ابنته سارة هي الابنة الصغرى وتبلغ من العمر (14 عاما) حسب قوله، وهي طالبة بالصف الثالث الإعدادي بمدرسة الضبعة الإعدادية بنات. وكانت الفتاة قد اختفت يوم 30 سبتمبر الماضي عقب انتهاء اليوم الدراسي، وتم تحرير محضر بالوقعة.


----------



## jajageorge (31 أكتوبر 2012)

كتب : فاطمة خميس
أدانت رابطة "ضحايا الاختطاف والاختفاء القسرى" البيان غير المسئول الذى صدر اليوم عن الجبهة السلفية والتصريحات المغلوطة لعضو المكتب السياسي بالجبهة خالد المصري بشأن الفتاة القبطية القاصر "سارة إسحق عبد الملك"، والتى يظهر من خلالهما مدى تردى أوضاع حقوق الطفل فى مصر وسعى بعض الجهات لاشعال الفتنة بين عنصرى الأمة.
وأكدت الرابطة فى بيان لها أن إصرار الجبهة السلفية والمتحدث باسمها على الادعاء بأن الفتاة قد أشهرت إسلامها وتزوجت من مسلم ، فيه من التبجح وتحدى القانون ما يضعهما فى مواجهة صريحة مع قوانين حقوق الإنسان
باعتبار أن احتجاز طفلة قاصر دون موافقة ولى أمرها يُشكل جريمة جنائية فضلاً عن انتهاك حرمة جسدها الذى يُعد جريمة أخرى ضد الانسانية.
وتؤكد الرابطة أنها تتمسك مع كل الشرفاء بحق الفتاة فى الرجوع لأحضان أسرتها ، وبعدم قانونية احتجازها وتتعهد بملاحقة محتجزيها قانونيا، ولو اضطرنا الأمر لرفع قضية الفتاة أمام الجهات الحقوقية الدولية المسئولة عن حماية حقوق الطفل.
و وجهت الرابطة من خلال البيان سؤال لوزير الداخلية لماذا لم يتم إلقاء القبض على المتهم بخطف سارة وهو معلوم للجهات الأمنية الي الان؟ ما هو موقف الدولة من بيان الجبهة السلفية التي تريد حرق الوطن؟.


الموجز


----------



## happy angel (1 نوفمبر 2012)

*يارب أحفظ الشباب والشابات من الذئاب الخاطفة للهلاك أبليس بيوقع ضعاف النفوس فى فخ الحب والخطية لتكوين مملكة شيطانية للعذاب الآبدى . آلهم رد الضال والشريد والغريب الى حضنك يايسوع السماء تفرح بخاطىء واحد يتوب أكثر من 99 بار لايحتاجون الى توبة*​


----------



## azazi (1 نوفمبر 2012)

حسنا!
يقولون لها كامل الحريّة!
طيب وماذا عن حرية من يتنصّر او يتحوّل للبهائية؟
امة لا تخجل ولا تستحي!
الحرية لها وجه واحد! حرية من يعتنق الاسلام!
...

لاحظت ان من تسلم بسرعة يُزوّجونها.. يدل ان الموضوع حب وغرام
ويدل انه سجن اسلامي ليحكموا قبضتهم عليها قانونيا واجتماعياً


----------



## azazi (1 نوفمبر 2012)

jajageorge قال:


> ا
> وأكد المرصد الإسلامى لمقاومة التنصير، أن سارة مارست حقها الإنسانى، الذى يكفله لها الإسلام والقانون والأعراف والمواثيق الدولية فى الاختيار الحر لعقيدتها، وهو الأمر الذى لا يحق لأحد أن يقف فى وجهه وإلا اعتبر مجرمًا،



أضحكتني جداً هذه العبارة التي لا تُردد ولا تُقال الا بهذا الظرف.اما فيما يريد ان يتحول لديانة أخرى فلا يعتبر انه يُمارس حقه الانساني ولا القانوني ولا الاعراف والمواثيق الدولية في الإخيتار لعقيدته!!
لو اخذنا كلمة محرماً الأخيرة.. لصار اغلب المسلمين مجرمين لأنهم يقفون ضد من يتحول لديانة اخرى او يختار مذهبة ..

المرصد الاسلامي لمقاومة التنصير يظهر بوجة قبيح ومفضوح وكوميدي بنفس الوقت..


----------

